# eth0: unknown interface

## Qubax

da tirola suacht wida a bissl a hilf

hab jetzt gentoo installiert, neu gebootet ... -> alles,geht, fast alles

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
> SIOCSIFADDR : no such device
> ...

 

woran kann das liegen, ifconfig geht auch nicht, obwohl die gleiche befehlszeile beim installieren funktioniert hat

liegt das am kernel

was muß ich noch zusaätzlich in den kernel packen, damit er sich bei

/sbin/shutdown -h now

wirklich ausschaltet. advanced powermanagment + welche unterpunkte?

dankschian fia olle des wos einagschaugt hom

----------

## dek

Was hast du denn für eine Netzwerkkarte? Hast du das entsprechende Modul kompiliert? Falls ja, dann überprüf mal, ob es geladen ist (mit lsmod).

Solltest den Namen des Moduls am besten in /etc/modules.autoload schreiben.

----------

## Larde

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was muß ich noch zusaätzlich in den kernel packen, damit er sich bei
> 
> /sbin/shutdown -h now
> ...

 

Bei mir reichte advanced powermanagment ohne irgendwelche Unterpunkte.  :Smile: 

Just try,

Larde.

----------

## dek

 *Larde wrote:*   

>  *Qubax wrote:*   
> 
> was muß ich noch zusaätzlich in den kernel packen, damit er sich bei
> 
> /sbin/shutdown -h now
> ...

 

Ja bei mir auch. Leider ist das aber von board zu board verschieden. Manche brauchen CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF und bei manchen gehts überhaupt nicht.

----------

## tux-fan

Bei meinem PSB-DS  Mobo ging's mit APM auch nicht. Hab dann APM deaktiviert und bei ACPI bis auf "Debug Statements" alles aktiviert Nu geht's

----------

## Qubax

danke, hab jetzt ACPI drin (ohne irgendwelche unterpunkte) und es funkt

netzwerk karte geht jetzt auch (habs vergessn)

somit geht jetzt eigentlich alles

zuguterletz jedoch noch ein paar fragen:

1. welche sachen sollte ich fix in den kernel einbauen, welche nur als modul

2. bin daheim quasi offline, muß also alles auf der uni saugn (wos auch deutlich besser geht) --> welche files muß ich den jetzt aus /distfiles runtersaugen für X (hab ne ati radeon drin)

zu 2.  dachte mir zuerst eine X4*, aber welche bitte schön? und was ist das mit ATI-4.2.0*, ist das irgendwie für X mit einer ati karte? 

bin wie immer für jede hilfe dankbar

----------

## Qubax

wenn wir gerade dabei sind?

3. das prinzip von portage habe ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden.

diese *.ebuild braucht er damit er weis wie es was machen soll, aber da ich offline bin, kann es sich die source nicht saugen, und wie sag ich ihm wo die datei steckt bzw. wo muß ich die hinkopieren?

4. was muß ich tun damit ich auf mein zip zugreifen kann?

im kernel hab ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden, beim booten scheint hdc zip250 auf, aber /dev/hdc gibt es dann trotzdem nicht

----------

## citizen428

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> und wie sag ich ihm wo die datei steckt bzw. wo muß ich die hinkopieren?

 

Nach /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

